# Domenica In, Amanda Lear: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina".



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2022)

Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."

Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
"Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"


Mah. Sempre più allibito


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"



Uscita veramente infelice.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"


LOL.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"


ma dai stava solo elemosinando un ospitata dall' Annunziata


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2022)

Per uscirne da eroina potrebbe rettificare in... russa.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Per uscirne da eroina potrebbe rettificare in... russa.



La sua non è una semplice gaffe. Secondo me lo pensa davvero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua non è una semplice gaffe. Secondo me lo pensa davvero.


Beh capisco il momento ma è inutile negare la realtà, di escort russe e ucraine è pieno zeppo e lo sanno tutti..


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Beh capisco il momento ma è inutile negare la realtà, di escort russe e ucraine è pieno zeppo e lo sanno tutti..



Di escort è pieno certo, ma ci sono di tutte le nazionalità.


----------



## kekkopot (13 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Beh capisco il momento ma è inutile negare la realtà, di escort russe e ucraine è pieno zeppo e lo sanno tutti..


E son pure fregne. Una volta ne ho beccata una in aereo, viaggio Minsk-Roma, una patata da capogiro.


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Non facciamo i boomer bacchettoni. Chissà quante volte lo abbiamo detto...


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"



Grande Amanda, straordinaria.

Non per lo mig... ucraina, eh, non cominciamo con il perbenismo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorosa gaffe a Domenica In.
> Amanda Lear, ospite del salotto di Mara Venier, si lascia andare a un commento politicamente scorretto commentando un suo video del passato: "Sembro una mign...tta ucraina."
> 
> Mara Venier si scusa poco dopo:
> "Se avessi capito avrei preso subito le distanze. Le prendo adesso, non è il momento per fare polemiche inutili. Se ne è uscita così, in modo istintivo, sapete come è fatta. Questa è stata una battuta infelicissima e chiudiamola qua"


più che altro non mi sembra una uscita 'casuale' ma buttata lì apposta. Comunque in Italia e Svizzera almeno il 75% sono rumene.


----------



## Giofa (13 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E son pure fregne. Una volta ne ho beccata una in aereo, viaggio Minsk-Roma, una patata da capogiro.


Scusa ma come hai fatto a sapere la professione???


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di escort è pieno certo, ma ci sono di tutte le nazionalità.


Si certo.. Ma se vai su un sito di escort mediamente su 100 escort 50 provengono da lì, forse anche il 70..
Quindi vengono da tutte la parti, soprattutto da ucraina e Russia


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> più che altro non mi sembra una uscita 'casuale' ma buttata lì apposta. Comunque in Italia e Svizzera almeno il 75% sono rumene.


Forse quelle che battono sui marciapiedi (ma esistono ancora??)
Quelle sui siti sono quasi tutte russe o ucraine


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse quelle che battono sui marciapiedi (ma esistono ancora??)
> Quelle sui siti sono quasi tutte russe o ucraine


se vai su siti "standard" tipo EA direi proprio di no. Se intendi le agenzie top level può essere (non sono così esperto). Quelle 'da appartamento' (livello medio) sono 80% rumene (ne ho due al piano di sotto  ) .


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2022)

Sempre più contento di non fare parte di questo mondo. Ormai la TV la utilizzo solo per lo sport, netflix, e qualche programma culturale di nicchia.


----------

